# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Wall Pass ? ?

## Hopes

Hi there, can anyone tell me what exactly a 'Wall Pass' is in footballing terms.
I need to know if the term 'End Two' also means the same thing, as i've looked up football definitions on the net but can't find anything that tells me.
If anyone out there can confirm or at least help me i would be very grateful thanks.

----------


## Abi

I dont know

Maybe if you got this moved, or posted it in the sports forum, then more people might notice it :Smile:  Just a suggestion

----------


## Jade

Moved!

----------


## Jade

The wall pass, or one-two is a great football tactic for working the ball through the defense, beating the offside trap, for creating space in midfield, and for avoiding tight marking. The wall pass can even be played in defense. The move is simple, player one passes the football to player two, who immediately passes it back to player one. It's important that both players keep moving, and especially that player one runs into space as soon as he has played the ball.

----------


## Abi

erm.... yeah..... of course it is.......  :Searchme:

----------

